# un tros de persona



## chiripa

Hola a tothom,

estic traduint un text literari en el que hi ha diverses persones que rumian durant el funeral i l'enterrament d'una senyora gran desprès d'una embolia.

El seu gendre pensa:

"Que ja era hora, per cert, ja no sé quant de temps portávem alimentant ***un tros de persona***, perquè vostè era un tros de persona, si no podia ni parlar ni sentir ni res, ja em dirà per què servia, allà asseguda al menjador tot el dia."

Què vol dir aquí l'expressió "un tros de persona"? 

Gràcies per endavant!

C.


----------



## Pinairun

Que solament vivia el cos de la persona, i no la part mental. Per tant no estava "sencera": era com un tros només.


----------



## Dixie!

A "un tros de persona" em suggereix una persona molt gran en quant a mida i pes.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, normalment, "un tros de" referit a algú, es fa servir per dir que és molt gran. Hi ha expressions com "ser un tros d'ase", "tros de quòniam" que són insults. "Tros de bèstia", "tros de bestiassa" pot ser usat com a insult o per dir que algú té molta força i és molt gran.

En aquest cas, però, sembla que l'autor ho estigui utilitzant de la manera que diu en Pinairun.


----------



## Boires

Al diccionari d'Estudis Catalans (DIEC) pots trobar-hi la resposta: 

*1 6 ** [LC] ** un tros d’home (o de dona**, etc.)* Home, dona, etc., corpulents. 

D'altra banda, fixem-nos en el text: "Que ja era hora, per cert, ja no sé quant de temps portàvem *alimentant* ***un tros de persona***, perquè vostè era un tros de persona, si no podia ni parlar ni sentir ni res, ja em dirà per què servia, allà *asseguda* al *menjador* tot el dia." 
Crec que, sens dubte, fa referència a una persona de mida considerable, ja que les paraules que he marcat en negreta estan totalment relacionades amb l'accepció que ens dóna el DIEC.

Espero que t'hagi anat bé.


----------



## betulina

Jo, en aquest context, coincideixo amb la Pinairun i l'Ampurdan. Tenint en compte que no feia res, ni parlar ni res, i el mig menyspreu amb què en parla, diria que s'hi refereix com a "un tros" perquè no arribava a ser tota una persona.

Benvingut/da, Boires


----------



## Demurral

Benvingut/da, Boires!
El que dius té sentit, si ens fixem només en les paraules. 
Jo crec, però, que mirant el significat del conjunt, parant atenció en el menyspreu del que parla la betulina, és més fàcil arribar al "significat real" de les paraules, com han fet la Pinairun i l'Ampurdan, que no pas al "significat metafòric" de la expressió, com tu ens proposes.

a reveure!


----------



## chiripa

Moltes gràcies.  

C.


----------



## Susan2008

Bones!! jo afegiria, ja que el parlar és pejoratiu, que "tros de persona" fa referència també a que és forta de caràcter, i que tot i que està mig morta, ella aguanta. Espero no liar més la troca.


----------

